# Williams Wall Furnace



## SeeDBee (Sep 1, 2008)

at the top of your furnace is another switch called a "spill switch" which will negate what happens with the bottom if the temperature of the exhaust exceeds the limits. More than likely you need to replace the spill switch and the thermopile was ok from the get go.


----------



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you for the info. What does this spill switch look like?


----------



## SeeDBee (Sep 1, 2008)

The spill switch is located towards the top left of the heater. Pull the cover and it will be obvious to you.

Let's not get the cart before the horse here because the problem could be an obstruction in the venting pipe. Such as a birds nest, dead squirrel, etc. that is preventing the exhaust gas from going up the pipe and triggering the spill switch to shut the down so your house does not fill with carbon monoxide.

I've had Williams furnaces for years, but this part is tricky because the electricity that triggers these switches is very small, in millivolts, and my best suggestion is for you to call in a local heater service guy who knows how it all works. 

The risk is too great not to in this case.

Chuck


----------



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you, I will check that out. I really appreciate your help on this.


----------



## ROBBYT3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey yall. I thought I would let you know, I turned the furnace completely off. Pilot and everything completely off for 2 days. Then I re lit the pilot, turned up the thermostat and the heater came on and has been working perfect now for about 3 weeks. Knock on wood!:thumbup:


----------



## SeeDBee (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks much for the feedback. Nice to be warm in the wintertime.

Chuck


----------

